

The next Nielsen for Social, SeeVibes, buys TvTweet and expands to Europe - mauricio-OH
http://www.seevibes.com/ca/announcement/seevibes-conquers-europe-with-the-acquisition-of-the-french-tvtweet/

======
mauricio-OH
"Seevibes provides a comprehensive analysis of the Facebook and Twitter
audiences of a TV show and to demonstrate their affinity with a brand, thereby
enabling the optimization of a media plan and promotional projects."

Sounds pretty cool but I wonder if Twitter / Facebook can easily enable this
in their analytics? I guess they can also just buy SeeVibes.

On another note - I wonder if Nielsen uses social media to measure because if
not, they're behind.

